# Stupid cory catfish? (With feeding)



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, 
I have been feeding my bronze corys API shrimp pellets, but they won't touch them. I also tried brine shrimp, but no luck either. The other fish just nibble away at it and they never get a chance to eat it or I never see them eating it. What should I do?

PS: These corys are so funny.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some Plecocaine.......lol
all fish need a well balanced diet of various foods of high quality....always make sure to provide them with vegetable matter as well as meaty foods..


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Also are they new, if so they may be still acclimating to their new tank. And also if you are feeding them in the morning, they will tend not to eat because they are typically nocturnal.


----------



## ancora_imparo (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine didnt like the veggie pellets, and they prefer to eat at night. It took a few days before mine figured out those round things whizzing by their heads werent projectile weapons but were indeed food.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Charlie they are not new I've gad them for about a month now. I'll try feeding them before I go to bed.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my cories eat anything at any time i feed them...
it is important to acclimate your fish to eating a wide variety of foods..that way you never have to worry if you run out of any one food....


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen MASSES of cories eating at my LFS. I need to check if the pellets are gone or not.


----------

